# Favorite Early Haydn Symphonies



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Of the first 50 Symphonies, which is your favorite or favorites?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I really like 44, but I would have to admit that 43 is probably really my favourite. Along with Beethoven's 9th, it occupies a special place in my heart, whereas 44 is at the top of the next tier down. So I voted for both 44 and other.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Out of the ones you have there, the only ones I know well are nos. 22, 44 and 45. I'll go for 22. It's a shame that my favourite Haydn symphony out of all of them is no. 52 which is sadly two symlhonies off.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Perhaps 52 would have been a logical place to place the boundary (half of 104 )

I always get the impression that after about that point he is changing direction to a new style which eventually finds its fulfillment in the London symphonies, and of which 53 is the prophet. The 40's are the fulfillment of his earlier style, while from the mid 50's his symphonies begin to metamorphose.


----------



## anshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

Symphony No.49 La Passione without any doubt


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My favorite early symphonies are in numerical order:

6,18,25,26,36,40.41,44,45,48.

It's hard to pick the best so I just selected the overlap of my favorites with the ones listed above.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

27 is one of my favorite early Haydn symphonies.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

44 "Trauer Symphonie" .. the best among Haydn's first 50 symphonies.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

No. 45. Its a great example of Haydn's skill of being able to be silly and serious at once. I quoted the last movement in a piece I wrote late last year :3


----------

